# طريقة ادخال لوحة اوتوكاد الى الاكسل و التعامل معها



## a.m (17 فبراير 2007)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
و الحمد لله رب العالمين
و الصلاة و السلام على سيدنا محمد و على اله و صحبه اجمعين

أقدم لكم إخوتي هذا الشرح البسيط لكيفه إدراج لوحة ما من برنامج ما في برنامج الإكسل و التعامل معها 

و سأخصص هنا الشرح للوحة من برنامج الأوتوكاد , أريد أن أدرجها في برنامج الإكسل , ثم أقوم بتحويل صيغة الملف من أوتوكاد إلى JPEG أي صورة 
و ذلك ليسهل التعامل معها عند الحساب مثلا 
أولا – نقوم بفتح ورقة الإكسل التي نريد إدراج هذه الصورة فيها 






ألان قم بفتح ملف الأوتوكاد المطلوب 
مثلا أنا هنا أريد إدراج مخطط لعقدة الطابق من برنامج الأوتوكاد كما في الشكل 






الان نقوم بتظليل الشكل المطلوب كما هو معروف في برنامج الأوتوكاد , ثم نقوم بعملية النسخ (COPY )
كما في الشكل 





ألان كلك يمين ثم COPY
ثم نذهب إلى ورقة الإكسل 
و على الورقة أيضا كلك يمين و نختار لصق خاص 












بعد اختيار لصق خاص سيظهر مربع الحوار كما في الشكل اللاحق, اختر كما في الشكل 
مع ملاحظة التالي
الخيار الأول – يبقى الشكل بصيغة أوتوكاد و عند الضغط عليه بعد الإدراج دبل كلل سيظهر الشكل بصيغة الأوتوكاد أي ضمن برنامج الأوتوكاد
الخيار الثالث – للتحويل إلى صورة نقطية , عيبها استهلاك حجم كبير من الذاكرة 






ألان سيظهر الشكل على ورقة الإكسل , ألان يمكنك إجراء التعديلات على الشكل حسب الرغبة و يمكن القيام بذلك ( كما هو موضح على الشكل اللاحق ) كما يلي 
قف على الشكل و كلك يمين ثم اختر إظهار شريط أدوات الصورة 
الان يمكن ان نقتص من الصورة , و نعدل في ألوانها و تباينها و ..... كل ذلك من خلال هذا الشريط
مثلا للاقتصاص كما في الشكل اختر من شريط أدوات الصورة الرمز الموضوع ضمن العلامة الحمراء , ألان من أطراف الشكل الأربعة يمكن أن تنقص أو تضاعف من أبعاد الشكل 













لان لتكبير الشكل , دبل كلك على الشكل نفسه تظهر قائمة يمكن من خلالها اجراء كل ما يلزم 

هذا و بحمد الله 
ارجو ان يكون فيه ما ينفعكم و من الله التوفيق 
اخوكم 
ايمن مهنا ​*


----------



## أبوالنصر (18 فبراير 2007)

شكرا على هذا المجهود وهذه المعلومات الرائعة , ولكن أريد أن أعرف كيف يمكننا الاستفادة عمليا من هذا التحويل من أتوكاد الى اكسل , أو بمعنى آخر ما المجالات التى يمكن تطبيق ذلك فيها , وهل يمكن استخدام هذه الخطوة في _حساب الكميات_ مثلا؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## a.m (18 فبراير 2007)

*بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم*

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم و اشكر لك لطفك و ذوقك 

اولا كيف يمكن ان نستفيد من ذلك , فذلك يختلف من شخص الاخر و من موضوع لاخر

اما كيف استفيد انا اخي الكريم 

في الغالب اضيف هذم اللوحات كمرفق في نماذج الفواتير التى اقدمها 
كما انها تسهل عملية الحساب , اذ اضع ما اريد على اللوحة قبل ان ادرجها في الاكسل ثم اقوم بعمليات الحساب من خلالها ( اضع الابعاد , المقاطع , .. ) فلا احتاج لفتح اكثر من برنامج لاجراء عملياتي الحسابية 
كما استخدمها في طباعة ما اريد لاستخدامه داخل الموقع لاعطاء التعليمات , و بالتالي احافظ على مخططات المشروع سليمة 
و طبعا هناك استخدامات كثيرة , لا مجال لذكرها

اما ان ادراجها يمكنني من اجراء اعمال الحصر بشكل تلقائي فذلك غير ممكن 
اكرر شكري لمرورك الكريم 

وستجدني حاضرا متى تشاء اخي الكريم ​*


----------



## descovery_2000 (18 فبراير 2007)

مشكور اخي العزيز بارك الله فيك


----------



## habeeba (19 فبراير 2007)

جميييييييييييل


----------



## حسام نصر الدين (19 فبراير 2007)

شكرا علي معلوماتك اللطيفة يا مهندس ايمن


----------



## habeeba (19 فبراير 2007)

فعلا يا بشمهندس انا كنت بعاني من الرسم على الإكسل ...كان مكتوب علينا نرسم قطاعات في كباري على الإكسل وكنت بعاني في رسمها لأن الإكسل مش متخصص...وكان لازم نرسم على الإكسل لأن الأوتوكاد كان ممكنوع عندنا في الشركة انما كده انت سهلت عليا كتير اني ارسم بالأوتوكاد و ألأنقل على الإكسل
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## a.m (19 فبراير 2007)

*سبحان الله و الحمد لله و الله اكبر*

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

بارك الله فيكم احبتي على هذه الردود الرائعة , اسأل الله الرضى لنا جميعا بحوله

و احمده كل الحمد الذي اعانني على عون حتى لو واحدا فقط من احبتي 

فهذا من فضله و نعمته علينا ​*


----------



## zizoz (19 فبراير 2007)

شكرا على هذا المجهود الرائع


----------



## Mu7ammad (19 فبراير 2007)

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم 
وجزاك الله خير جزاء ....
​​


----------



## المستريح (19 فبراير 2007)

مشكور اخي علي المعلومات واتمنى منك المزيد


----------



## zaen (20 فبراير 2007)

يسلموووووووووا


----------



## a.m (20 فبراير 2007)

*لا اله الا الله*

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

بارك الله فيك اخي محمد , و اشكر مرورك الكريم 

بارك الله فيكم اخواني
المستريح و اسأل الله لك دوام الراحة المعنوية و المادية 
zaen الله يسلمك و يحفظك من كل مكروه اخي الكريم
و لكل اخواني اسأل الله ان يثيبهم و يثيبنا معهم من فضله 

و ان شاء الله , لن اقصر في تقديم كل ما استطيع احبتي في الله 





​*


----------



## م أبو عمر (20 فبراير 2007)

بارك الله فيك على المجهود الكبير


----------



## سامر الحسن (14 مارس 2007)

ألبسك الله ثوب العافية


----------



## المهندس ابوعمر (14 مارس 2007)

والله مشكور على تعبك معانا


----------



## عطور ليبيا (14 مارس 2007)

كنت بدى اسال نفس السؤال الى ساله الاخ ابو النصر ....لكن انت ماشاء الله قولت ع الاستفادة ....وانا فهمت يعنى مثل الخرائط المعمارية والى بجنبها مواصفاتها فى جدول على اليمين او اليسار....مجهود رائع يااخى ايمن ....والباين انك خبير اكسيل ......فزدنا من المعلومات القيمة....
بارك الله فيك ياايمن ....


----------



## لبيب العراقي (15 مارس 2007)

والله يااخي العزيز هاي اروع مشاركة


----------



## a.m (15 مارس 2007)

*لا اله الا الله*

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

بارك الله فيكم إخواني


م أبو عمر


سامر الحسن


دايووو





والله مشكور على تعبك معانا

أنقر للتوسيع...




على الإطلاق أخي الكريم

و اسأل الله العزيز القدير

أن يمكنني من تقديم كل ما فيه نفعُ إخواني 




عطور




كنت بدى اسال نفس السؤال الى ساله الاخ ابو النصر ....لكن انت ماشاء الله قولت ع الاستفادة ....وانا فهمت يعنى مثل الخرائط المعمارية والى بجنبها مواصفاتها فى جدول على اليمين او اليسار....مجهود رائع يااخى ايمن ....والباين انك خبير اكسيل ......فزدنا من المعلومات القيمة....
بارك الله فيك ياايمن ...

أنقر للتوسيع...



بارك الله فيك اختي الكريمة

و اشكر مجاملتك 

و أنا حاضر لتقديم كل ما يقدره لي الله 

و إذا كان لديكم أي استفسار ستجدونني حاضرا بحول الله

اشكر مرورك الكريم



لبيب العراقي






والله يااخي العزيز هاي اروع مشارك

أنقر للتوسيع...



بارك الله فيك أخي الحبيب

اشكر إطرائك و مجاملتك الكريمة 

أرجو أن أكون عند حسن ظنكم بي ​*


----------



## م-اريج (15 مارس 2007)

شكرا لك على المعلومة


----------



## a.m (16 مارس 2007)

*لا اله الا الله*

*


م-اريج قال:



شكرا لك على المعلومة

أنقر للتوسيع...


بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

بارك الله فيك اختي الكريمة
شاكرا مرورك الكريم​*


----------



## مهندس ابوبكر (16 مارس 2007)

اخى الفاضل جزاكم الله خيرا بس الصفحه مش عيزه تتحفظ عندى ومش عارف ليه ممكن مساعده


----------



## a.m (16 مارس 2007)

*لا اله الا الله*

*


مهندس ابوبكر قال:



اخى الفاضل جزاكم الله خيرا بس الصفحه مش عيزه تتحفظ عندى ومش عارف ليه ممكن مساعده

أنقر للتوسيع...


بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم ابو بكر

اخي الكريم

قم بفتح صفحة وورد جديدة 

من الصفحة التى تحوي الشرح قف عند اول حرف من ( بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ) حتى يتحول مؤشر الماوس الى حرف ( I ) - اي -

كلك شمال مع استمرار الضغط و السحب حتى اخر كلمة ثم 
كلك يمين و اختر ( نسخ ) ثم على ورقة الوورد لصق , و هذا كل شئ

ارجو ان تبلغني بالنتيجة 

اكرر شكري لمرورك الكريم​*


----------



## D_X (29 مارس 2007)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## gh_abosafi (29 مارس 2007)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## وضاح التويتي (29 مارس 2007)

جزاكم الله عنا خيرا


----------



## داليا (30 مارس 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## معاد59 (30 مارس 2007)

شكراً جزيلاً على هذه المعلومة الجديدة


----------



## المهندس الوردي (30 مارس 2007)

*الف تحية ومئة الف شكر*

السلام عليكم اخي العزيز احييك واشكرك على هذه الخدمة الرائعه فحقيقتا كنت محتاجا الى مثل هذه المعلومة فشكرا لك وجزاك الله عنا خير الجزاء

الوردي


----------



## احمد احمد حسن علام (31 مارس 2007)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## زيدان26 (1 أبريل 2007)

مشكور اخي
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## memoo7474 (1 أبريل 2007)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## a.m (1 أبريل 2007)

*لا اله الا الله*

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

إخواني الكرام


D_X

gh_abosafi

وضاح التويتي

داليا

معاد59

المهندس الوردي

احمد احمد حسن علام

زيدان26

memoo7474
بارك الله فيكم أحبتي في الله 

اشكر لطف مجملتكم و مروركم الكريم

و احمد الله العلي القدير الذي أعانني على ذلك أخي العزيز ( المهندس الوردي ) و اشكر مجاملتك و ذوقك 

و مرورك الكريم​*


----------



## zmry1965 (1 أبريل 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## سلوى الطائي (22 أبريل 2007)

بارك الله فيك وتمم جميلك علينا بان تبعث لي اي شئ يتوفر لديك عن جداول الكميات وكيف احسبها بدقة


----------



## اساسي (22 أبريل 2007)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## م عامر الرحبي (22 أبريل 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
بارك الله فيك والله ينور عليك ونسال الله ان يفتح عليك من خزائن علمه والسلام


----------



## noble (22 أبريل 2007)

بارك الله فيك على المجهود


----------



## a.m (22 أبريل 2007)

*لا اله الا الله*

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم



zmry1965 قال:



جزاك الله خيرا

أنقر للتوسيع...


بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم , و اعتذر منك لتأخر الرد​*


----------



## a.m (22 أبريل 2007)

*لا اله الا الله*

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم




سلوى الطائي قال:



بارك الله فيك وتمم جميلك علينا بان تبعث لي اي شئ يتوفر لديك عن جداول الكميات وكيف احسبها بدقة

أنقر للتوسيع...


مشكورة اختي الكريم على المرور الجميل , يمكنك اختي الكريمة تحميل النسخة التالية لحساب الكميات

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=45365

اسأل الله ان تجدي فيه ما يفيدك​*


----------



## a.m (22 أبريل 2007)

*لا اله الا الله*

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم




اساسي قال:



بارك الله فيك

أنقر للتوسيع...


بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم 

اشكر مرورك الكريم​*


----------



## a.m (22 أبريل 2007)

*لا اله الا الله*

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم




م عامر الرحبي قال:



بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
بارك الله فيك والله ينور عليك ونسال الله ان يفتح عليك من خزائن علمه والسلام

أنقر للتوسيع...


بارك الله فيك اخي الحبيب

اشكر كرمك و لطفك , و اسأل الله ان يفتح الله علينا جميعا انه هو السميع المجيب 

اكرر شكري اخي الكريم​*


----------



## a.m (22 أبريل 2007)

*لا اله الا الله*

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم




noble قال:



بارك الله فيك على المجهود

أنقر للتوسيع...


بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم

اشكر مداخلتك و كرمك و ذوقك الرفيع

مشكورين جميعا على كرمكم احبتي في الله ​*


----------



## سيد طه محمد (9 مايو 2007)

كلك خير و جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## عبد الرحمن - عمان (9 مايو 2007)

الله يعطيك العافية يا النشمي،تكفى يا ايمن


----------



## a.m (9 مايو 2007)

*لا اله الا الله*

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم



سيد طه محمد قال:



كلك خير و جزاك الله كل خير

أنقر للتوسيع...


بارك الله فيك و لك اخي  سيد طه محمد

و جزاك الله كل خير على دعوتك 

مشكور اخي الحبيب​*


----------



## a.m (9 مايو 2007)

*لا اله الا الله*

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم




عبد الرحمن - عمان قال:



الله يعطيك العافية يا النشمي،تكفى يا ايمن

أنقر للتوسيع...



بارك الله فيك اخي عبد الرحمن

اشكر مجاملتك الدائمه لي 

كلك ذوق اخي الحبيب​*


----------



## المهندس النحيف (18 مايو 2007)

جزاك الله خير على جهدك الكبير


----------



## هانى قمر (18 مايو 2007)

thaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaank u


----------



## العبد الفقير (19 مايو 2007)

جزاكم الله خيرا

هناك طريقة أخرى قد تكون أقل دقة

بعد الرسم على الأوتوكاد الضغط على زر prtscreen ثم الدخول على برنامج paint ثم الضغط على paste من edite ثم قص الشكل ثم الدخول على برنامج اكسل الضغط على paste من edite


----------



## جلال ثابت الأغبري (19 مايو 2007)

نور الله قلبك بالايمان.


----------



## eng-ali26 (19 مايو 2007)

thank u good luck


----------



## a.m (19 مايو 2007)

*لا اله الا الله*

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

بارك الله فيكم اخواني الكرام

المهندس النحيف

هانى قمر

العبد الفقير

جلال ثابت الأغبري

eng-ali26

الشكر لكم احبتي بعد الله

فكرم دعواكم تبث الامل و المحبة و الحياة 

مشكورين جدا على المرور الكريم 

اخي الكريم العبد الفقير 

نعم اخي الكريم هذه طريقة صحيحة و تقريبا استخدمها دوما في ما ارفق هنا من صور 

و لكنها اكثر جهدا مقارنه بالطريقة المذكورة 

اشكر مداخلتك و مشاركتك المفيدة و الثمينة 

كل الشكر و الاحترام و الاعتزاز بكم احبتي في الله ​*


----------



## abdelaziz saafan (19 مايو 2007)

جزاك الله خيرآ


----------



## a.m (19 مايو 2007)

*لا اله الا الله*

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم



abdelaziz saafan قال:



جزاك الله خيرآ

أنقر للتوسيع...


بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم

مشكور على مرورك الكريم

و انه لشرف كبير ان تكون مشاركتك الاولى في ملتقانا هي دعوة منك لي 

جزاك الله خيرا , و اهلا بك معنا 

و اسأل الله ان تبقى معنا دوما , و ان تتكرم دوما علينا جميعا بمشاركات ​*


----------



## احلام المشعلاوي (20 مايو 2007)

السلام عليكم ارجو من اخي المحترم التوضيح


----------



## الخطيب (20 مايو 2007)

جزاكم الله خيرا 
من كل احباء ملتقي المهندسين العرب


----------



## تميم مازن (20 مايو 2007)

فائدته جيدة يا اخوان وخاصة الاوتوكاديين جربو 
انا جربت
شكرا اخي جزيلا


----------



## a.m (22 مايو 2007)

*لا اله الا الله*

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم




احلام المشعلاوي قال:



السلام عليكم ارجو من اخي المحترم التوضيح

أنقر للتوسيع...


مشكورة اختي الكريمة على مرورك الكريم 

تكرمي اختي الكريمة ما هو الامر الذي يحتاج الى توضيح 

و ان شاء الله سأكون حاضرا ​*


----------



## a.m (22 مايو 2007)

*لا اله الا الله*

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

بارك الله فيكم اخواني

الخطيب

تميم مازن

اشكركم على مروركم الكريم 

اخي الكريم تميم مازن اسعدني مرورك الكريم جدا 

فانت ممن اعتز بهم و بموضوعاتهم كثيرا 

كما اشكرك على دوام مجاملتك التى تكرمني بها 

جزاك الله كل خير اخي الغالي ​*


----------



## BeGe (22 مايو 2007)

ربنا يكرمك و كتبه الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## a.m (23 مايو 2007)

*لا اله الا الله*

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم

BeGe

مشكور جدا على جميل دعوتك , جزاك الله كل خي​*ر


----------



## emad_nprawe (24 مايو 2007)

شكرا لك يا احى العزيز


----------



## ايمن عبد الفتاح (25 مايو 2007)

بارك الله فيك على المجهود الكبير


----------



## حاتم المختار (26 مايو 2007)

*بغداد*

:12: درس ممتع وافادة مشكور عليها


----------



## هاجس اليمن (26 مايو 2007)

مشككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككور يابشمهههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههندس


----------



## صبرى محمود (26 مايو 2007)

الف شكر موضوع جميل


----------



## a.m (27 مايو 2007)

*لا اله الا الله*

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

بارك الله فيكم اخوتي

emad_nprawe

ايمن عبد الفتاح

حاتم المختار

هاجس اليمن

صبرى محمود

جزاكم الله كل خير 

مشكورين على مروركم الكريم​*


----------



## نونو1 (29 مايو 2007)

شكرا على المجهود الرائع


----------



## mansy77 (30 مايو 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## a.m (30 مايو 2007)

*لا اله الا الله*

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

بارك الله فيكم اخوتي الكرام

نونو1

mansy77

اشكركم كل الشكر و جزاكم الله كل خير 

مشكورين جدا ​*


----------



## عبدالجليل الفسي (30 مايو 2007)

:77: بارك الله فيكي على هذا المجهود


----------



## عبدالجليل الفسي (30 مايو 2007)

عبدالجليل الفسي قال:


> :77: بارك الله فيكي على هذا المجهود


 كيف يمكن الحصول على نسخ منه


----------



## عبدالجليل الفسي (30 مايو 2007)

شكرا لكي هل تعرفي شيئا علىauto cad land disk top


----------



## عرفه (31 مايو 2007)

بارك الله فيك مشكور جدا لمعاليك


----------



## a.m (31 مايو 2007)

*لا اله الا الله*

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

بارك الله فيكم اخواني

عبدالجليل الفسي

عرفه

اشكركم على مروركم الكريم 

اخي عبد الجليل

نسخة مماذا تريد ؟ لم افهم اعذرني 

ثانيا : طلبك الثاني ليس لي خبرة في الموضوع 

تقبل اعتزازي و احترامي لكم جميعا​*


----------



## كريم العاني (31 مايو 2007)

بارك الله فيك اخي على المجهود


----------



## عقيل حاتم محمد (1 يونيو 2007)

موضوع رائع


----------



## مهندس النيل (1 يونيو 2007)

تسلم يمناك يا غالي


----------



## a.m (2 يونيو 2007)

*لا اله الا الله*

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

بارك الله فيكم اخواني

كريم العاني  , مشكور اخي على كرمك و رقيق كلماتك

عقيل حاتم محمد , رائع بكم احبتي في الله

مهندس النيل  , سلمك الله اخي الحبيب​*


----------



## impire (30 يونيو 2007)

الف شكر ...


----------



## م.أحمد عطوان (30 يونيو 2007)

يسلمو كثييييييييييييير. الله يعطيك الف عافيه
وين كاين لهلا؟؟؟
زمااانانا بدور عليك
الله يعطيك الف عافيه


----------



## وائل سلامة (30 يونيو 2007)

اريد معرفة كيفية استعمال الاكسل في رسم sewer profile


----------



## a.m (30 يونيو 2007)

*لا اله الا الله*

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

بارك الله فيكم اخواني

impire

م.أحمد عطوان

وائل سلامة

مشكورين على مروركم الكريم

اخي الكريم impire

الشكر لله

جزاك الله كل خير

اخي الكريم  م.أحمد عطوان

الله يعطيك الصحه و العافية , انا هون من زمان بس انت وينك , و انا في الخدمة دوما بحول الله

اخي الكريم وائل سلامة

لم افهم استفسارك اخي الغالي اذا ممكن وضح و ان شاء الله ستجدوني حاضرا

و دمتم بكل خير​*


----------



## وائل سلامة (30 يونيو 2007)

في مشاريع المجاري والطرق يتطلب رسم ما يعرف بـ المقطع العرضي Profile
(x,y)
ومن اجل جمالية العرض يتم تضخيم المحور الصادي مثلا ان يضرب بـ 10
المهم انني حين ارسم الـ profile
اقوم بذلك خط تلو الاخر وهذا يأخذ وقتا طويلا لذا اريد ان استعمل الاكسل او اي برنامج اخر لادخال البيانات الى الاتوكاد مع اوامر الرسم من اجل السرعة في الانجاز وكذلك في حالة حصول تغيير في البيانات يتم تغيير الرسم بسهوله
مع التحية


----------



## lamloum_2 (1 يوليو 2007)

بارك الله فيك وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك ان شاء الله

اللهم اغفر للمؤمنين والمؤمنات الاحياء منهم والاموات


----------



## وائل سلامة (1 يوليو 2007)

هل من برنامج متوفر في الهندسة الصحية ، او كتاب متخصص في هذا المجال


----------



## a.m (1 يوليو 2007)

*لا اله الا الله*

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

بارك الله فيك اخي الغالي  وائل سلامة

مشكور على اهتمامك , بالنسبة لسؤالك





في مشاريع المجاري والطرق يتطلب رسم ما يعرف بـ المقطع العرضي Profile
(x,y)
ومن اجل جمالية العرض يتم تضخيم المحور الصادي مثلا ان يضرب بـ 10
المهم انني حين ارسم الـ profile
اقوم بذلك خط تلو الاخر وهذا يأخذ وقتا طويلا لذا اريد ان استعمل الاكسل او اي برنامج اخر لادخال البيانات الى الاتوكاد مع اوامر الرسم من اجل السرعة في الانجاز وكذلك في حالة حصول تغيير في البيانات يتم تغيير الرسم بسهوله
مع التحية

أنقر للتوسيع...


بحد علمي لا يمكن العمل على الاكسل ثم الادراج في الاوتوكاد الا كصورة , اما ان تقوم بالعمل في الاكسل ثم تتابع العمل على نفس الرسم في برنامج الاوتوكاد , لا يمكن ذلك حسب معرفتي المتواضغة 

لكن اخي الكريم يمكنك من خلال برنامج الاوتوكاد ان تختار سماكة الخط التى تريد , بحيث تجعل الاجزاء التى تريد تضخيمها تظهر كما تحب , فقط باختيار سماكة اكبر لهذه الاجزاء




اما بالنسبة لـ 




هل من برنامج متوفر في الهندسة الصحية ، او كتاب متخصص في هذا المجال

أنقر للتوسيع...


بالتأكيد يوجد برامج و كتب , يمكنك البحث هنا في الموقع اما في ملتقى البرامج أو في ملتقى الميكانيك




اخي الكريم 

lamloum_2

بارك الله فيك و جزاك كل خير 

مشكور على مرورك الكريم​*


----------



## حسين حسن حسين (6 يوليو 2007)

بارك الله فيك .


----------



## fahad22 (6 يوليو 2007)

thank for you


----------



## mohy_y2003 (6 يوليو 2007)

بارك الله فيك يا باشمهندس ايمن وجزاك خيرا ومزيد من التقدم


----------



## a.m (6 يوليو 2007)

*لا اله الا الله*

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

بارك الله فيكم اخواني الكرام

حسين حسن حسين

fahad22

mohy_y2003

جزاكم الله خيرا

مشكورين على المرور الكريم​*


----------



## علي سعد علي (17 يوليو 2007)

مع خالص شكري


----------



## khaledelmasry (17 يوليو 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا يا أخى


----------



## a.m (17 يوليو 2007)

*لا اله الا الله*

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

بارك الله فيكم اخواني الكرام

علي سعد علي

khaledelmasry

جزاكم الله خيرا

مشكورين على مروركم الكريم ​*


----------



## engrsalameh (18 يوليو 2007)

مشكور يا مهندس
ولكن كيف يمكن اضافة جدول من الاكسل الى الاتوكاد؟وشكرا


----------



## a.m (18 يوليو 2007)

*لا اله الا الله*

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم



engrsalameh قال:



مشكور يا مهندس
ولكن كيف يمكن اضافة جدول من الاكسل الى الاتوكاد؟وشكرا

أنقر للتوسيع...


جزاك الله خيرا اخي الكريم

مشكور على المرور الكريم

اخي الغالي 

يمكن ان ترفق جدول اكسل في الاوتوكاد بان تحول هذا الجدول الى صورة ثم تدرجه في الاوتوكاد 

وان لم تتضح الفكرة اعلمني لارفق لكل الشرح بالصور ​*


----------



## المهندس يوسف بدوي (18 يوليو 2007)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## احبكي يا بغداد (19 يوليو 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا,,,,
الله يكرمك ويوفقك


----------



## المهندس اثير (19 يوليو 2007)

باركك الله ورزقك الجنة بنعمته...........


----------



## engrsalameh (19 يوليو 2007)

مشكور جدا يا مهندس ايمن ؟
ولكن لتوضح الصورة ارجو اضافة صور عن الموضوع
وفائق الاحترام


----------



## mokh (19 يوليو 2007)

بارك الله فيك على المجهود الكبير


----------



## a.m (19 يوليو 2007)

*لا اله الا الله*

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

بارك الله فيكم احبتي في الله

المهندس يوسف بدوي

احبكي يا بغداد

المهندس اثير

engrsalameh

mokh

جزاكم الله خيرا

اشكركم على كرمكم و ذوقكم 

اخي العزيز engrsalameh

تكرم اخي , فقط امهلني بعضا من الوقت لانظم لك تلك الخطوات

مشكورين جميعا​*


----------



## a.m (19 يوليو 2007)

*لا اله الا الله*

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

طريقة ادخال جدول من الاكسل الى الاوتوكاد

في الحقيقة هي عملية عكسية لما جاء ذكره سابقا

فقط نقوم بتحويل هذا الجدول الى صورة ثم نقوم بادراجه في الاوتوكاد 

وهذا هي الطريقة لكم جميعا احبتي في الله
























هذا و الحمد لله رب العالمين​*


----------



## الاساس (20 يوليو 2007)

بارك الله فيك على المجهود الكبير


----------



## engrsalameh (21 يوليو 2007)

مشكور جدا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## engrsalameh (21 يوليو 2007)

زميلي العزيز كذلك بطريقة اسرع يمكن تحديد الجدول وعمل امر نسخ الذي ترغب بأدراجة في الاتوكاد ومن ثم الذهاب الى شاشة الاتوكاد وبكبسة الماوس اليمين نعمل امر لصق وبالتالي يأتي الجدول الى الاتوكاد؟وهذه الطريقة تمكنك ايضا من عمل تحرير وتحديث للجدول وبالضغط مرتين على الجدول يقوم اتوماتيكيا بفتح الاكسل وعمل التحديث الذي ترغب فيه للجدول وعمل حفظ فقط يحدث الجدول على الاتوكاد اتوماتيكيا؟؟؟
ادعولنا.


----------



## a.m (21 يوليو 2007)

*لا اله الا الله*

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

بارك الله فيكم اخواني

الاساس

engrsalameh





زميلي العزيز كذلك بطريقة اسرع يمكن تحديد الجدول وعمل امر نسخ الذي ترغب بأدراجة في الاتوكاد ومن ثم الذهاب الى شاشة الاتوكاد وبكبسة الماوس اليمين نعمل امر لصق وبالتالي يأتي الجدول الى الاتوكاد؟وهذه الطريقة تمكنك ايضا من عمل تحرير وتحديث للجدول وبالضغط مرتين على الجدول يقوم اتوماتيكيا بفتح الاكسل وعمل التحديث الذي ترغب فيه للجدول وعمل حفظ فقط يحدث الجدول على الاتوكاد اتوماتيكيا؟؟؟
ادعولنا.

أنقر للتوسيع...


جزاك الله خيرا اخي سلامة

نعم هذه الطريقة صحيحة 100%

و قد فاتني ذكرها فتقبل و زملائنا اعتزاري

مشكور للافادة و بارك الله فيك ​*


----------



## engrsalameh (21 يوليو 2007)

زميلي العزيز انت ماشاء الله قدراتك عالية ولكن (جل من لا يسهو)وانا بصراحة اخذت الفكرة منك وعكستهاوجربتها لا اكثر؟


----------



## a.m (25 يوليو 2007)

*لا اله الا الله*

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم



engrsalameh قال:



زميلي العزيز انت ماشاء الله قدراتك عالية ولكن (جل من لا يسهو)وانا بصراحة اخذت الفكرة منك وعكستهاوجربتها لا اكثر؟

أنقر للتوسيع...


جزاك الله كل خير اخي الغالي 

engrsalameh

مشكور جدا على مجاملتك و ذوقك و رقيق كلماتك 

بارك الله فيك , و دمت سالما ​*


----------



## فراس الوحيلي (26 يوليو 2007)

شكراً على هذا الموضوع الرائع...


----------



## هناء* (19 أغسطس 2007)

شكرا لك على هذا الموضوع الرائع


----------



## سلوى الاحمد (23 أغسطس 2007)

بارك الله فيك اخي وجزاك الله خير جزاء


----------



## خالد قدورة (23 أغسطس 2007)

بارك اللة فيك يا اخ ايمن على هذه المساهمة القيمة, انت دائما سباق على خدمة اخوانك واشكرك كذلك على مساهمتك القيمة في موضوع اعمال التشطيبات.


----------



## اشرف العراقي (24 أغسطس 2007)

بارك الله فيك يا اخي


----------



## عصام قاسم (25 أغسطس 2007)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## a.m (25 أغسطس 2007)

*لا اله الا الله*

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

بارك الله فيكم و جزاكم خيرا احبتي في الله

فراس الوحيلي

هناء*

سلوى الاحمد

خالد قدورة

اشرف العراقي

عصام قاسم

اشكر لكم ذوقكم و لطفكم و مروركم الكريم 

اخي خالد قدورة , اشكرك على مجاملتك اللطيفه و كلماتك الرقيقة ​*


----------



## الملكي (25 أغسطس 2007)

انا اشكرك على جهدك الطيب بس لو سمحت تقلي ايش الفائده من نقل الرسمه من الاوتوكاد الى الاكسل ارجو الجواب ونكون ممتنين لك اخي


----------



## ziad752002 (26 أغسطس 2007)

*مشكور اخي الكريم*


----------



## ناهده (26 أغسطس 2007)

تسلم أيدك يااخي العزيز على شغلك ألرائع


----------



## batiment (26 أغسطس 2007)

THANKS MY BROTHER


----------



## M777 (27 أغسطس 2007)

جزاك الله خير جزاء


----------



## a.m (28 أغسطس 2007)

*لا اله الا الله*

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

بارك الله فيكم و جزاكم خيرا احبتي 

الملكي

ziad752002

ناهده

batiment

M777

مشكورين جميعا على كريم دعواكم 

اخي الكريم الملكي

يمكنك الاتطلاع على الردود في الصفحة الاولى و ستجد الاجابة على الاقل من وجهة نظري المتواضعة

اختي الكريمة ناهدة

مشكورة جدا اختي الكريمة على لطفك و رقيق كلماتك و دوام مجاملتك الكريمة جزاك الله خيرا 

جميعا احبتي في الله لكم كل الود و الاحترام و الاعتزاز ​*


----------



## فادي الخطيب (26 سبتمبر 2007)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## shrek (26 سبتمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## ISSEK (27 سبتمبر 2007)

* بارك الله فيك*


----------



## a.m (28 سبتمبر 2007)

*لا اله الا الله*

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

جزاكم الله خيرا اخواني 

فادي الخطيب

shrek

ISSEK

شاكرا مروركم الكريم​*


----------



## mohy_y2003 (21 أكتوبر 2007)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## عبد المعبود (21 أكتوبر 2007)

[جزاك الله خيرا]


----------



## FATH01 (24 أكتوبر 2007)

الله يحفظك,امـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــين.


----------



## khaledGCV (26 أكتوبر 2007)

thank youuuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## maes (27 أكتوبر 2007)

شكرا جزيلا و جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## عامرمحمد (28 أكتوبر 2007)

بارك الله فيك و اسكنك الله الجنة اخوك من العراق


----------



## زياد الحمصي (20 نوفمبر 2007)

ألف شكر الله يعطيك العافية


----------



## انس محمد الحسن (20 نوفمبر 2007)

بارك الله فيك وزادك علما


----------



## دائرة العالم (18 ديسمبر 2007)

مشكككككككككككوووووووررررررررررررررر


----------



## workhard207 (18 ديسمبر 2007)

شكرا علي المجهود


----------



## مهندسة سين (12 يناير 2008)

الله يجازيك خيرا موضوعك كتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتير كويسسسسسسسسسسسسس
المهندس الكريم والذي بأمثالك قليلون
اني عضوه جديده ولديا عدة اسئلة ولا استلم الاجابه الأ بعد 30 مشاركة 
واذا تكرمت اطلع عليها وجاوبني مباشرة لاني مليت بصراحه


----------



## علي محمد يوسف (12 يناير 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## بلال البلالي (12 يناير 2008)

مشكور افادكم الله


----------



## محمد جمال قطب (14 يناير 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## عبدالخالق قادر (15 يناير 2008)

جميل جدا عاشت الايادى


----------



## م محمود يسن (5 فبراير 2008)

شكرا جزيلا وجزاك الله كل الخير


----------



## قطرة الندى (5 فبراير 2008)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## عبدالبارى (7 فبراير 2008)

شكرا على هذا المجهود الرائع


----------



## مهندسة سين (2 مارس 2008)

الله يوفقك كل مواضيعك مهمة وفيدة لأي مهندس وتقريبا جميعها حملتها عندي


----------



## الاساس (2 مارس 2008)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## عزةعلى (2 مارس 2008)

ميرسى اوى على المعلومات دى و حجربها و اقلك


----------



## م.مصطفى عوض (19 مارس 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا يا بشمهندس

وبارك فيك


----------



## منصوررواد (19 مارس 2008)

شكرا لك اخي الكريم على هذا الجهد القيم جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك وارجوا اخباري كيف يتم تحميل كتاب الستاد وشكرا


----------



## رجب صالح (19 مارس 2008)

بارك الله فيك يا اخي العزيز على هذه المعلومات القيمة


----------



## mahmoudh5 (20 مارس 2008)

جزاك الله كل خير شيئ رائع حقا


----------



## hafoz79 (20 مارس 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا......اتحسبتلك علم ينتفع به إن شاء الله يا بختك


----------



## اعجال (8 أبريل 2008)

بارك الله فيك وفي مشاركتك الغالية وكلمات الطيبة والصادقة نحن سعيدين بمشاركاتك وكلمات الجملية والرائعة


----------



## اعجال (8 أبريل 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
(وقل اعملوا فسيرى الله عملكم ورسوله والمؤمنون) فتح الله عليك بكل معلومة افتدنا بها ولوكانت بسيطة


----------



## احلام المشعلاوي (8 أبريل 2008)

بارك الله فيك على هذه المعلومات القيمة


----------



## علاءع (9 أبريل 2008)

ألبسك الله ثوب العافية


----------



## هاني سليمان (9 أبريل 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## engahmednagi (11 أبريل 2008)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله

شكرا على المعلومه:20::20: 
ولكن لدي أقتراح لأستخدام الصورة في أي برنامج

عندما تريد مشاركة اي Drawing داخل اي برنامج مثل برامج الأوفيس أو الفوتوشوب أو غيرها،،،،

أفتح ملف الأوتوكاد 
اضغط على أيقونة الطباعة
أختر نوع الطابعةPuplish to web jpg 
أختار في الـplot Area الـWidow عادي كأنك بتعمل Print عادي خالـــص 
ثم أختار مقاس الورق 
ثم اختار مكان الحفظ
ثم أعمل إدراج ليه في أي برنامج:56:
و على فكرة أنا مجربه في أتوكاد 2006و2007و2008


شارك ما تعلم مع الآخرين و لا تكن كالفراعنه تعلموا العلم و منعوه عن غيرهم فمات معهم​


----------



## م ضياء الحق (12 أبريل 2008)

بارك الله فيك وادام ذخرا للاسلام


----------



## العبقرية (28 يوليو 2008)

مشكور يا بشمهندس


----------



## هشام العايدي (7 أغسطس 2008)

بارك الله فيك أخي


----------



## علي المتفائل (8 أغسطس 2008)

شكرا لك أتمنى لك المزيد من النجاح


----------



## مصطفى ساطع (8 أغسطس 2008)

Thanks for your great efforts


----------



## ادهم السيوف (16 أغسطس 2008)

مشكور اخي العزيز بارك الله فيك


----------



## ابوغيثالشمري (16 أغسطس 2008)

يعجز التعبير عن الشكر يا اخ ايمن......
ياريت يا اخ ايمن لو تقدم لنا بنفس الطريقة شرح عن الرسم الثلاثي الابعاد على الاوتوكاد اذا سمح لك الوقت
مع الشكر الجزيل....


----------



## حازم محمد نصار (17 أغسطس 2008)

مشكوررررررررررررررر


----------



## المجاهد عمر (19 سبتمبر 2008)

مهندس ايمن شكرا" علي مجهودك
ولاكن انا اود التعرف علي كيفية تحديد x,y,z في شيت اكسل


----------



## عمرعسكر (25 يونيو 2010)

بارك الله فيكم اخواني ولكن كيف يمكن تحويل رسومات الورد الي الاوتوكاد لضبطها وإضافه الابعاد وخلافه
وجزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## م احمد عيسي (25 يونيو 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## محمودشمس (25 يونيو 2010)

بارك الله فيك علي الافادة الجميلة














م. شمس


----------



## Eng.zeky (25 يونيو 2010)

*الف شكر على هذا الجهد الرائع*​


----------



## حمزهههههه (25 يونيو 2010)

thaaaaaaaaank u


----------



## nouraia (18 فبراير 2013)

مشكور


----------



## tbuly (19 فبراير 2013)

شكرا علي المعلومة
وجزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## eng*aoudah (19 فبراير 2013)

معلومة مفيدة بارك الله فيك


----------

